# opinions on M-T-G



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

So i have been told to use m-t-g on horses with crud or rain rot. I have also heard rumors that it causes allergic reactions, rashes, or irritates the skin. Has anyone used this product and what are your experiences with it?

Also are lighter colored horses more prone to having sensative skin? Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never used it to treat rain rot, I've always used it to speed mane and tail growth but I only bought one bottle and couldn't tell it did anything. It smells funny. I never had a horse have an allergic reaction to it though but for rain rot I have always mixed plain Listerine mouthwash and water and sprayed the area 3 times daily and that gets rid of it fast.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I used it once for her tail and hated the smell and greasy feeling it left. Gem hated me putting it on her and would get really tense. Maybe it irritated her, I don't know, but I stopped once I noticed that behavior.

A barnmate used it on her horse for rain rot adn it seemed to work just fine. She has a black and white paint and had not reaction at all. 

My only advice would be to use it on a small apot first and see how it goes for a day or so looking for irritation. Use a brush or comb or towel that you don't mind throwing away afterwards.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have actually heard about the listerine thing and intend to give it a shot. We live in michigan so the weather is rather unpredictable and my horse REALLY enjoys rolling in the mud much to my displeasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

My mare actually had a terrible reaction to MTG  I used it on both mane and tail; no issues with the tail, but her neck on the side where her mane lays got completely inflamed. Her skin got all puffy and was very sensitive to touch. I immediately washed it off with really gentle shampoo and she was back to normal within a day or two, but I wouldn't try it again! I know tons of people use it with no problems, but I would definitely second trying a test spot first - I wish I had done that!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I use it on manes & tails but no longer try using it on any other parts of the body have had them react to it like Sunnyk horse got all inflammed & worsened the area I was trying to treat:-x


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Thats why i asked first i would seriously freak out if my horse got inflamed because i blindly took someones advice and used it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My trainer's horse exprienced an allergic reaction to it. She was using it an aid in tail growth and her horse got flakey skin and patches of hair loss. I used it for two years and the picture below is the result I got. The only side effects he exprienced was some extra dandruff but nothing serious.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems to be helping my horse grow his mane/tail, but it stinks. I only use it once per week.
Wear gloves.

STINKY.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Works amazing on the horses, but I'm allergic to it myself. I'll swell like a balloon if I touch it! So it's always nice when people let me know if they've put it on their horses before I go to ride them. Lol But if you can use it it works wonders. My mom decided to try it on her hair and it makes it grow 3-4 inches in a month! But we're a little out of the box like that. xD


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

My old gelding had terribly sensitive skin and got scratches and rain rot really, really easily ( he also had copd and was regularly on steroids so it may have been an immune system issue). Anyways, after many years and many products and home remedies the ONLY thing that worked 100% to clear up his skin problems was MTG. 

I've used it on many horses since and never had any bad reactions. It smells absolutely awful, but it works! I love MTG.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Kawairashii Ichigo said:


> Works amazing on the horses, but I'm allergic to it myself. I'll swell like a balloon if I touch it! So it's always nice when people let me know if they've put it on their horses before I go to ride them. Lol But if you can use it it works wonders. My mom decided to try it on her hair and it makes it grow 3-4 inches in a month! But we're a little out of the box like that. xD


 
I wish I was as brave as your mom. I have always wanted to try it on my own hair but scared to death I'd loose all my hair or something hahaha. Plus I think it says on the bottle not for use in humans lol.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm seems like it either works really well or is very horrible. I think I'll try other things and if that doesn't work I'll try MTG on a small section first to make sure there's no reaction
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

MTG, well, I don't particularly like it for mane/tail use. I think it's greasy and very stinky. Going on it is okay, but the next day the horse (and your hands) will smell like sulpher. So I got sick of using it on their manes/tails. Also, one of my horses is a gray, and like anything greasy, it attracts dirt really bad.

However, just when I was about to toss the tiny bit left in the bottle my gelding got scratches on his pasterns. So I started using it for about a week and it did seem to help. It wasn't an overnight miracle or anything, but there was steady progress in the right direction. But then I used it up so I am going to try something different for his scratches problem.

I reasearched MTG a bit before I bought it, and basically it is a spin-off of a treatment people who keep draft horses use to keep them from getting scratches and skin problems in their feathers. I think they call it sulphering or something. The main ingredients are sulpher and mineral oil. So it is something I think someone could make pretty easy if they could find the sulpher, but apparently draft horse people have a similar recipe.

I think, if I wanted to go for something oily just for mane/tail detangling I would just use plain old baby oil or mineral oil. Cheap, easy to get, shiny, detangler that costs 1/16 of the price of MTG. 

So as a detangler MTG doesn't impress me. For a mild case of scratches, it showed progress. For growing hair, I highly doubt it! If it did, then they would be marketing it to people like Rogaine. There is a lot of money to be made if you have a product that actually grew hair. If it grows hair I believe it is only because it is treating an underlying skin condition.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I read that MTG can cause sun burn if you put it on then turn your horse out right away. The burnt skin flakes off and you get that dandruffy look to their manes/tails. Works well to promote new hair growth though


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I use it at a one or two time application to grow back hair over bald spots. I also used it to treat a sort of dermatitis on the pasterns once. It works well for these applications, but it does smell....really bad!

When I was using it on the pasterns as recommended (daily), I noticed that after probably a week my horses seemed to have a reaction to it. They were stomping their legs and just looking uncomfortable, so I rinsed it off and they were fine. Although it didn't say so, I think you would have to wash it off almost daily to prevent this. It did treat the condition though.

I don't like it for the mane and tail because it leaves them very greasy, which in my experience, just leads to rubbing. It also causes huge flakes of dandruff.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Gah! I cant even bathe my horse, its either raining everyday or too cold ......sheesh cant the weather see I have a horse that needs a bath!!! :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally, I've had great experiences with MTG. I used it to head off some rain rot on my mare, and to help grow out her mane and tail. Worked great for me, with no allergic reactions. It smells like BBQ sauce, though, so wearing gloves is advised!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare had a horrid reaction to it, but it was partially due to remnants of a product the vet had me using, called "Surpass". My thought it that they created a chemical reaction but to be safe, I don't use MTG anymore just in case!

This is what it did to my mare:









The purple on it is because when I first noticed it, it just looked like she had scraped herself so I sprayed the area with Blue Kote. Little did I know that she didn't just scrape herself, giant pieces of her skin were rubbing off!! Not just hair, SKIN!! You see that pink skin above?? Well she's a buckskin, her skin is normally BLACK but it took the top layer off completely :-(


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> I wish I was as brave as your mom. I have always wanted to try it on my own hair but scared to death I'd loose all my hair or something hahaha. Plus I think it says on the bottle not for use in humans lol.


Haha I don't blame yah. xD It actually made it come in pretty nice~ A couple of my friends have tried it and it's worked wonders for all of them, guess it's just me. xD Trick is try putting some on your hand and see if you react any to it (If anything it works good for your nails to), if you seem to be good and have no troubles I'm sure it'd be fine to give it a go, but it's just one of those things, you're either adventurous enough to try it or just gunna play it safe.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe anyone put that on themselves! =)~

Like others have said, use gloves. And do a test patch. My friend's horse had a reaction to it. 
I have only used it for tail growth, and I can't really say if it worked or not. It was just something that kept me busy while waiting for it to grow back, I think.


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've used MTG with realy good consistant results . So far neither one of my horses have reacted to it. I use it on their mane and tail to promote growth but I do HATE the smell and greasiness of it. They seem to dislike it as well. 

I used MTG on a mare that I rescued 3 years ago. She had been coated with mud and manure for so long that her coat came out in HUGE patches once I got her and started grooming her. I applied it to all her bald patches and her hair came back in healthy and shiny. Since it was on so much of her body though she was one REALLY smelly horse for a while ! :lol: 

For mane and tail growth without stink and slimey greasiness I use Infusium 23 leave in conditioner for humans. It's around $5.00 a bottle at Wal Mart and works really well. Some of the locals that show _claim_ that they've had hair growth of 3 inches a month with it on their horses. I haven't seen growth like that but it did promote growth and a healthier looking mane and tail without the grease and stink.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have heard a lot of people love Infusium!! I personally didn't see any difference with it, but I LOVE Mane & Tail Detangler! It leaves my mare's tail feeling like MY hair, all silky and smooth...but it doesn't leave behind a filminess after repeated coats like Show Sheen and others that have silicone in them do. So I prefer it to the silicone-based sprays.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I love MTG. Now I have seen a girl on hear who had a reaction to it but she put it on top of another product. I love this stuff for everything. It helps on soars and promotes hair growth on skins and nicks. I have used it on close to 100 different horses my own and horses at my jobs.


----------

